# 11042/ 97597



## caseycarter (Jul 13, 2010)

Can someone please help me with these 2 codes or the range of codes.  I work with a wound care specialist and he performs these two codes together a lot.  They are always on different parts of the body.  I have been having problems with them getting paid together.  In the CPT book, it states to not bill them together, but I thought with the correct modifier you could.  Please, please help.  

Totally Befuddled-

Casey


----------

